# Favorite ROM After Leaving AXI0M?



## BFirebird101 (Dec 20, 2011)

As much as I would love to stay with AXI0M 2.4 (R.I.P. TH3ORY), I can't since it will no longer have future updates. Even though this ROM is perfection, I wanted to ask the community, if you switched from AXI0M to another ROM, what ROM you are now using and why. Cheers!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## sandfreak (Jun 11, 2011)

First one I tried was AOKP, haven't left since. Its great.

Couple others I want to try (rootzboat & gummy) but AOKP has been so good to me that I haven't gotten around to trying the others yet.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## BFirebird101 (Dec 20, 2011)

sandfreak said:


> First one I tried was AOKP, haven't left since. Its great.
> 
> Couple others I want to try (rootzboat & gummy) but AOKP has been so good to me that I haven't gotten around to trying the others yet.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Downloading now and will be trying the lean kernel since it seems to be very popular. Anybody else?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## cdoan34 (Jul 23, 2011)

i use AOKP also. iv tried codenamedroid but it didnt have the same polish as AOKP. Im using Franco Kernel nightly #12 right now with good results. i also have used imo's learnkernel with good results.


----------



## dzyuba (Aug 18, 2011)

I have been using Codename since leaving Axi0m. I started with 1.0.1 and have upgraded with every update since to 1.1.1. I have used imoseyon's stable kernels every time and except for the deep sleep issue on version 1.1.0 everything has been great for my needs.


----------



## emmur0 (Oct 7, 2011)

I tried Codename and AOKP and kept coming back to a Axi0m2.4. I love the smoothness and snappiness of axi0m

I've flashed 3 different versions of AOKP with multiple kernels and I can't seem to find the speed for swiping between screens and battery life that I can with axi0m.

I'm hanging on until I find something that rivals axi0m2.4...I have yet to find it.


----------



## wiseguychacon (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm on milestone2 with GLaDOS 1.2 kernel and this thing is snappy and smooth the kernel has the best battery I've ever seen. I have tried faux 10 Franco 12 IMO newest all are great but don't seem to give me the speed and battery combo I've wanted my phone sat idle from 8pm too 7am after fully charging and when I checked I still had 96% left

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm running CodeNameAndroid with Franco's nightly kernel. This phone has never been faster or smoother. Transitions between screens have been quick and smooth. Battery life is great when wifi/LTE are mixed up throughout the day too. Very nice for me.


----------



## fillyo (Aug 23, 2011)

I may try Redemption Rom, I don't care too much about 50 options, I just want everything to work, speed, and battery life.


----------



## dukins (Oct 9, 2011)

Switched over to Codename. I will admit the first few releases were wack on my phone. My phone didn't function properly, but after this new update, smooth as butter. So far battery life is great. I've tried just about all of the roms out there, arhd for stock experience is the best, for 4.03 codename. Of course imo.


----------



## SomeGuyDude (Jul 3, 2011)

I bounce between CNA and AOKP. Both are pretty excellent.


----------



## bicycleray (Aug 27, 2011)

I've tried most of the roms out but I keep coming back to AOKP.

Gummy is probably the most stable of them all but has no extras like lock screen or toggles.

Tranquilice 6 was pretty awesome and has some options that even AOKP does not have like changing font size of the clock in the status bar.

The biggest reason I stay with AOKP is the constant updates. I'm a flash fanatic, I flash nearly every day, as long as there is a update.

Running Lean Kernal

Swyped from my Nexus!


----------



## CDuke619 (Dec 22, 2011)

cdoan34 said:


> i use AOKP also. iv tried codenamedroid but it didnt have the same polish as AOKP. Im using Franco Kernel nightly #12 right now with good results. i also have used imo's learnkernel with good results.


Same here lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## kshen1 (Jul 17, 2011)

Bug less beast.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Ca5p3r (Jul 27, 2011)

Right now I'm running AOKP19 w/ Franco Kernal 12. So far my favorite of the roms, tons of built features change color of clock,soft keys,battery bar, able to add search key, 1% mod. Or u can apply nova launcher baked in rom if u like. Also it has performance toolbox.

Kernal wise IMO n faux were great with battery, but Franco really flew. Franco was like 1000 point increase on antutu bench.

Hope this helps.


----------



## cvbcbcmv (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm torn between AOKP and codename, right now it's AOKP but it was just Codename, so hard!


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Hard to beat the customization in CNA and AOKP

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## custompcs (Oct 8, 2011)

AOKP 19 with franco is really fast but battery is taking a major hit. I flashed imosyen 1.6.6 and lost some speed but battery is way better....but im still in the process testing this rom.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## davehasninjas (Jul 4, 2011)

I've continued to use axi0m as my primary, its the best rom out still even without any new updates coming, test driving fitsnugly's daily builds of cm9 and making sure to flash faux's kernels whenever he has an update. His kernels have always been solid.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Perk27 (Jun 11, 2011)

I like most others use AOKP and codename but I can't seem to get decent battery life out of any of the rom kernel combinations I've tried.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## Heartbreak (Dec 30, 2011)

Running Codename Android 1.1.1 with LeanKernel 1.6. Great battery life and smooth performance.


----------



## SuperChargedJ (Jun 15, 2011)

AOKP with Franco kernel 13.


----------



## emmur0 (Oct 7, 2011)

emmur0 said:


> I tried Codename and AOKP and kept coming back to a Axi0m2.4. I love the smoothness and snappiness of axi0m I've flashed 3 different versions of AOKP with multiple kernels and I can't seem to find the speed for swiping between screens and battery life that I can with axi0m. I'm hanging on until I find something that rivals axi0m2.4...I have yet to find it.


After flashing AOKP 19, using Nova launcher, and the stock kernel I did a complete 180 on AOKP. It's working flawlessly. smooth and snappy.


----------



## nerdslogic (Jul 7, 2011)

emmur0 said:


> After flashing AOKP 19, using Nova launcher, and the stock kernel I did a complete 180 on AOKP. It's working flawlessly. smooth and snappy.


To one up this if you flash the 1.6.6 it is even better

Swyped from the Nexus


----------



## defjae (Dec 28, 2011)

I've tried a few and I found AOKP + Franco to be the best of the bunch.


----------



## BFirebird101 (Dec 20, 2011)

Wow thanks guys for the responses! If anybody wants to post their voltages and governor for Franco's kernel without a hit on fluidity it would be much appreciated!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Joshjunior (Jun 17, 2011)

Been swapping between p3droids work and redemption rom

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Ianxcom (Jun 29, 2011)

BFirebird101 said:


> Wow thanks guys for the responses! If anybody wants to post their voltages and governor for Franco's kernel without a hit on fluidity it would be much appreciated!


I find that as his kernel comes gives the best of both performance and battery life. I don't think you can change the voltages though.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## emmur0 (Oct 7, 2011)

I feel as though I never get solid performance flashing a new kernel. My Inc never seemed to play well with any non-stock kernels and I've had shaky experiences on the GNEX with Francos and Lean.

Is it true that you're supposed to let the kernel have time to set in...sometimes up the 48hr? Thought I read that somewhere.


----------



## sirj00 (Dec 28, 2011)

Left Axiom 2.4 for milestone 2 for 3 days. That's all it took to realize 2.4 was the right choice. Did try codename for 4hrs and that was that.

Axiom 2.4 with a combo of Franco 14.4 with Morfic 384 inferno. Everything works, tether, gps, no lags great benchmarks and great battery

life. Enough said. The others took for ever to sync with gps, major turn off.


----------



## fillyo (Aug 23, 2011)

I have finally settled on GummyNex 0.7.0, working great, all the features I want without getting too crazy, and still running Imo's 1.5 kernal.


----------



## kshen1 (Jul 17, 2011)

Aokp 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------

